# birdy pervert...



## Nix (Apr 28, 2007)

i dunno the one in front just has this... wtf look and yeah.. i found that funny maybe i just need more sleep


----------



## DSLR noob (Apr 28, 2007)

lol wtf?


----------



## RKW3 (Apr 30, 2007)

DSLR noob said:


> lol wtf?


 
What he said, lol.


----------



## koda-46 (May 21, 2007)

lol?......


----------



## GYFÄP (May 22, 2007)

I actually found this quite funny.. It caused me to let out a medium loud giggle, sitting all by myself in my room


----------



## Blairc (May 23, 2007)

DOF is quite good, aperature looks nice... Shame about what the birds are doing though?!


----------



## Antarctican (May 23, 2007)

border search?


----------



## cherrymoose (May 24, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> border search?




:lmao:


----------



## bnz506 (May 24, 2007)

Haha great capture, its soooo funny.


----------



## mec621 (May 26, 2007)

lol cute!


----------



## Hobbit (May 26, 2007)

Haha that's sneaky. xD!


----------



## usayit (May 27, 2007)

hehehe lol... 


alternate caption:  sniff.. sniff...


----------



## deanlewis (Jun 3, 2007)

Very funny !!:lmao:


----------



## lkavaney (Jun 3, 2007)

haha cute!


----------

